# To book or not to book



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, we're off on a trip to Spain April maybe until May depending on how we go, having toured on my M/bike for years I've never booked ahead for ferries , just turned up and got on, I realise having a camper's different and will book a journey to Europe from UK, however how many book a return or do you leave it until you think , well better get back and book one then, allowing you to just go with the flow,for want of a better word.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The sooner you book the cheaper it is plus more availability,Tunnel quicker but dearer.I happened to look at Newhaven-Dieppe today and was pleasantly surprised at how cheap it was.


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi , yea we looked at that sailing for around april , return may and were getting about 230 with a trailer or so is that a good price, via direct ferries


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

At this time of year it's probably OK to take a chance but in busy periods the ferries can be fully booked. I have looked at a few different dates and some of them come up as fully booked!! 

If you are not time constrained I would suggest you book your outward sailing and wait and see for the return. If you contact the company say a week before you want to return you can ask them when they have an available space then book in then.

I think it's cabin space that is the restricting factor, but I could be wrong.

It really all depends whether you have sufficient flexibility in regards to your return sailing. Bearing in mind there are only a few sailings a week, unlike the channel crossings. You could always drive up to a channel port if you have too. Long trip but if your not in any sort of rush???

LD lines are currently running to Spain as well as Brittany Ferries BUT LD only have sailings back up to Sept 7th. 

Flexibility is the key word.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have always left the return booking and just turned up and travelled just after midnight, it counts as a next day booking and is considerabaly cheaper

This year we have booked return on the tunnel, I think it's expensive compared to the ferry

But Tesco has paid for it

Aldra


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We use the tunnel rather than ferries but the concept is the same.

i tend to book January time to travel in May/June as the prices seem to increase the closer to you get to the travel date. Outgoing we always tend to stick to the date we've booked. 

When we book (in January) we also book the return trip but this tends to be guesswork. If we end up coming back on that date then that's fine but if we decide to stay longer (or come back sooner) we just contact Eurotunnel to change the date. This is rarely a problem though you may have to pay a bit extra if the return fare is higher than that of the originally booked fare.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My experience of changing a ferry booking is that you're charged a fee for the change, as well as any increase in price (unless perhaps you've booked the more expensive flexible fare) whereas there's no charge (except any increase in fare) when you change a Eurotunnel booking.

I once had to change a tunnel booking 3 times due to family illness, and there was absolutely no problem.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You are all assuming the OP is using a channel crossing, he is going to Spain so may well be thinking of a longer crossing!!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

£82 one way on the 27th March for an 8m van,I have already booked the Tunnel for £85 would have saved a bit of driving.
www.cheapferry.co.uk


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigtree said:


> The sooner you book the cheaper it is plus more availability,Tunnel quicker but dearer.I happened to look at Newhaven-Dieppe today and was pleasantly surprised at how cheap it was.


And if one of you is over 60 it's even cheaper, but you have to book by phone.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have always booked online a few days before going out one way.. Then do the same a few days before I decide to come back.. If you just turn up they have you over a barrel on the prices..

HOWEVER AND IMPORTANT...
Only recently I was told and discovered a clause in our travel insurance stating that a return trip MUST be booked..!!! Do best check that out as well...


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for replies , it was more of a general thing rather than just to spain, being lucky enough to have a bit of time on our hands I;d just wondered how a outward trip only was considered , so basically as long as we book ourselves a return maybe four or five days prior we should be ok. thanks for response, John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > The sooner you book the cheaper it is plus more availability,Tunnel quicker but dearer.I happened to look at Newhaven-Dieppe today and was pleasantly surprised at how cheap it was.
> ...


Stanner

Please, is the over 60 discount for tunnel or ferry - which company(ies)?

Does the discount work out better than the (sometimes) cheaper on-line booking price?

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Book*

My advice is to pre book - even if only the day before. to prove the theory, look at the ferry and tunnel operators website and ask for a crossing tomorrow - note the price. Then ask for a crossing today!

Russell


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

Two years ago when we were in Avignon, my wife got shingles and we headed for home, PDQ. We were a week early for our booked return on the channel tunnel, but we just turned up and hoped for the best. No problem they said, we could get on the next shuttle (in 20 minutes), but would have to pay something like 150 Euros. 
The alternative was to get the shuttle following (an hour and a half later) which would only cost us an extra 15 Euros. Guess which one we chose!


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

No problem they said, we could get on the next shuttle (in 20 minutes), but would have to pay something like 150 Euros. 

I remember turning up at the french speed ferries terminal a day early, on a motorbike, asked if we could swop for an earlier one, bearing in mind we were on a bike and they travelled every half an hour, Non came the reply were are full, you havent even checked said I, I dont have to we are full come back tomorrow, never used them again and I think they are now bust.

thanks for advice a one way ticket now booked , eeh we live dangerously !! :twisted:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > bigtree said:
> ...


You said..................


> I happened to look at Newhaven-Dieppe today


 I was replying to that.

So far as I know you look up the crossing you want and then just ring in to book in order to get the 20% off instead of booking on line.



> 20 % discount on your booking*
> DFDS
> 
> *Young people under the age of 25 years, students under the age of 27 years, Seniors over the age of 60 years and disabled persons are entitled to claim a 20% discount. Reservations must be made via our Call Centre (Tel: 0800 917 1201) or in person at the Ferry Terminal. Relevant documents must be presented at the port. Only available on the Newhaven - Dieppe service. The reduction applies only to the ticket and cannot be claimed for cabins, pets, etc. 2% credit card surcharge applicable.


http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven

How long it will last now DFDS are taking over that route is hard to say.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner

Thanks

Your quote from DFDS maks it clear that the 60+ discount is only for Dieppe-Newhaven.

We 'Eastern Europeans' normally use Dunkirk- Dover, but it is usually cheaper, or same price, as Calais and a few kms shorter.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We frequently booked as we returned as I have a habit of suddenly deciding I want to go home, maybe after 8 weeks, 7 or 9. I just want to go home

But you need to book from any time after midnight

As soon as the midnight hour strikes it's a next day booking and considerabaly cheaper

We often arrived at 6pm booked the first crossing after midnight and had a sleep, ready for the drive on empty roads home

Aldra


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for advice one way ticket booked


----------

